# Fogger Questions--Constant on, Tank design, Selection



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm new to foggers essentially, this will be my first year setting up, and I was looking at a Target Eliminator 700W fogger which is a "constant on" model. I'm near the street, have a small/medium yard so don't want to literally stop traffic, if you know what I mean.

So here's my first question:

I know that other low-end foggers will take a 5-7 min heat up time (during which I'm assuming no fog comes out). I'm assuming a plus for a constant on model is that it's ready to produce whenever YOU need it, not when the fogger decides it's hot enough to operate. (I also understand that a constant on works based on two internal heaters that switch on and off between each other so that the fogger is always ready to go).

_Can you put a "constant on" fogger on a timer so that the fog doesn't spew out all the time?_

Second question:

I have a Fitco 400W Screamer Fog Machine (think I bought it from a Party City). It has a 1 liter tank which has a cap on it with what I assume is a feeder tube to the heater. The tube runs through a whole in the top of the fogger and down through the cap and inside the reservoir where it sits down at the very bottom of the tank. The end of the tube has a filter on it. Since I've heard some fog juices have debris in them (and subsequently pose a clogging problem), I'm guessing this is a very good feature to have (unless you filter your juice on your own).

_How important is a filter screen on the feed tube when selecting the fogger?_

Third question: _If you have a small/medium yard to fog (plan on using 2 home-made fog chillers with the foggers--already purchased 60 qt Ice Cube for one), what would you feel is more important in selecting the 2nd fogger for purchase -- wattage (400 or 700), tank size (I'll be running it from 6 pm to about 9:30 pm based on ToT last year), regular or constant on model?_

BTW we have had some Halloween nights with wind so that's a wild card for our area. Average low for halloween night is 47 degrees. Part of the yard is protected by 5-foot fencing and the other half is open to the street.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

Spookie said:


> I'm new to foggers essentially, this will be my first year setting up, and I was looking at a Target Eliminator 700W fogger which is a "constant on" model. I'm near the street, have a small/medium yard so don't want to literally stop traffic, if you know what I mean.
> 
> So here's my first question:
> 
> ...


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I would definitely go with the 700 watt fogger. If you top them all off before you run them for the night you can blast the hell out of them and you will find you will be more the half full still. You will be more happier also with the 700 watt then the 400 watt as they are a littler whimper. I run a couple of 700 watt through chillers and they work perfectly.


----------

